# Big ol snapper



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Biggest of three I caught today. Got a bonus dolphin on the troll in too


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

3 letters: P I G! Way to go man!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow! Very nice. Bet it gave you a ride!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

lastcast said:


> Wow! Very nice. Bet it gave you a ride!


Got the whole fight on the gopro it took me awhile to get him in. I had him on the Release SG reel that thing is the truth!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

GAjohn said:


> Got the whole fight on the gopro it took me awhile to get him in. I had him on the Release SG reel that thing is the truth!


Gotta see that video and I have heard nothing but Praise for those Release reels!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

P I G, no way... That thing is a H O G !


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super hog there!! Wow that water looks like glass also.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ChileRelleno said:


> P I G, no way... That thing is a H O G !


May even go as far as to call it a M E A T H A W G


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one ! Did he fit in the yak cooler or did you have to drag it in ?


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice one ! Did he fit in the yak cooler or did you have to drag it in ?


Got him in the cooler just barely. I easily could have lost him yakside too, for as hard as I fought him the hook was barely in the side of the lip.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice fish!


----------



## Set_the_Hook (Oct 29, 2013)

Well done bro!


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

How far out did you have to go to find that pig? I'm looking forward to the video. GT


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy cow!!!!!! That's is a hause!!!!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hog snapper for sure man, good job! Good pic


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Been working on the video for an hour or so and I have to say that the gopro editing program is probably the worst piece of software I have used in awhile. Video to come soon.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

That GoPro editing program is garbage IMO, but be sure to post it when its done!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Quite a slab of meat bro!!!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Got the video done, wish PFF would support vimeo embed...youtube butchered the video quality it seems like

Here we go finally got it to embed:


----------



## Gator10 (May 5, 2014)

*impressive!*

Where did you head out from and how far offshore were you? Great fish btw! It's gonna be my first time out on my yak so I was hoping to start off successful! Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## jackdaddycustoms (Jun 24, 2013)

nice video man! and nice snapps


----------

